# Willow?



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know diamond willow is used as walking stick material. It also tends to be a little thicker-like in the 2" diameter range from what I've seen.

Have any of you used thinner straight willow shanks and what are your opinions?

I just picked a couple reasonably straight sticks of willow yesterday and was wondering if it's worth getting more or if I'm wasting my time.

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Willow and poplar are not noted for their strength. Most fast growing trees that suck up lots of water are like that. They stick may be fine for downward pressure, but not so good from the side. My basic test is to ram the stick downward, and forward, as if I were using it as I stumbled. If it flexes, I consider it as only good for show.

I suppose something like hanging a full gallon of paint off the stick while the stick bridges a gap would also be a reasonable indicator of its ability to withstand sideways pressure.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like the thinner of the two might end up being firewood then.

Thanks!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have seen willow being used for sticks but maybe its a different variety over here? its not commonly used for stickmaking , it does have to be well seasoned .

On a persona level I wouldn't use willow as I tend to use traditional varieties of wood for shanks


----------

